# Sticky  Shy dogs/fearful dogs links and resources



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yahoo Shy K9 Group - worth it for the archives alone. "The shy-k9s mailing list is for the discussion of shy, fearful and/or fear-aggressive dogs and positive solutions to their problems." shy-k9s : shy-k9s

Fearful dogs site:
Fearfuldogs.com

Patricia McConnell on fear:
You Can’t Reinforce Fear; Dogs and Thunderstorms TheOtherEndoftheLeash

reinforcing fear in dogs TheOtherEndoftheLeash

Dr Yin's posters:
http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/free-downloads-posters-handouts-and-more

Starting with these for now. 

Thresholds: 
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/16_4/features/across-a-threshold_20726-1.html

Consultations with some of the best behaviorists in the world:
http://vet.tufts.edu/behavior/petfax.shtml - you and Tuft's
http://vet.tufts.edu/behavior/intro.shtml - basic about
http://vet.tufts.edu/behavior/vetfax.shtml - you, your vet and Tuft's


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bumping this - I hope people are joining that yahoo group to read the archives.


----------

